#ubuntu-google 2017-10-10
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-google to: #ubuntu-google Welcome to the Ubuntu Google Events Coordination channel! || Now waiting for: Application || We are applying to GCI! https://community.ubuntu.com/t/google-code-in-application/454
<elopio> 'sup.
